# First annual Reformation Day celebration



## govols (Oct 18, 2005)

This is the first year that my church is celebrating Reformation Day. We are very excited.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 18, 2005)

Excellent - us too! (Considering we just "officially" started October 1!)


----------



## Saiph (Oct 18, 2005)

Our church will not be celebrating it so we are gathering with several other Christians to celebrate with great joy in contrast to halloween.

(I am not opposed to Christians celebrating halloween for the record)

[Edited on 10-18-2005 by Saiph]


----------



## john_Mark (Oct 18, 2005)

John,

That's great for you all! I don't even recall Reformation Day being mentioned in the past.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 18, 2005)

It's a blessed heritage that we can celebrate!


----------

